# George Clooney his villa on the banks of Lake Como, Italy, for ABC News 2005 2x



## Tokko (1 Juli 2008)

​


----------



## nimmerfind (21 Mai 2009)

schöne Bilder :thumbup: danke!


----------



## Mona06 (26 Mai 2009)

tolle Bilder. Danke schön!


----------



## Anuhea (28 Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank!


----------

